# Erstes Projekt



## MatMer (19 August 2005)

Hallo, neben der Programmierung einer Messeanlage soll ich das ganze auch verdrahten. Jedoch habe ich sowas eigentlich noch nie gemacht und hätte jetzt ein paar fragen, da einiges nicht so klappt wie ich will.

Ich habe mir z.B. Twinaderendhülsen gefunden. Jetzt möchte ich 2 Adern mit 1,0mm² und möchte die in die passenden Endhülsen klemmen. Zuerst kriege ich die gar nicht rein. Das ist schon super schwierig. Wenn ich sie drin habe und sie meines erachtens auch mit der Zange festgeklemmt habe halten sie nicht wirklich.

Welche Tipps und Tricks könnt ihr mir verraten wodrauf muss ich achten, was könnte ich falsch machen.

Bis dann


----------



## nico (19 August 2005)

Bist du sicher, dass die Aderendhülsen auch für 2 x 1mm² geeignet sind? Normalerweise gehen die Litzen in die passenden Endhülsen problemlos rein. Die Zange zum Quetschen der Aderendhülsen sollte stufenlos einstellbar sein. Normale Aderendhülsenzangen haben entweder eine Einkerbung für 1,5mm², was zu klein ist, oder 2,5mm² wobei die Endhülse dann zu locker sitzt. 

Diese Zange  ist z.B. stufenlos (PZ3, die ganz unten)

Doppelendhülsen sollten meiner Meinung nach aber nur als Notlösung eingesetzt werden, lieber eine Klemme mehr setzen.


----------



## MRT (19 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ja wenn das Werkzeug nicht stimmt hast du schon vorher verloren, bevor du überhaupt was anfängst!


----------



## lefrog (19 August 2005)

Hallo!

Das sollte mit den passenden Twin-Hülsen (2x1qmm - wie bereits gesagt) sowie mit der passenden Zange eigentlich kein Problem darstellen....
Ich verwende das viel bei der Verahtung des A2-Anschlüße von Schützen und Relais - eigentlich eine feine Sache...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## andre (20 August 2005)

lefrog schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verwende das viel bei der Verahtung des A2-Anschlüße von Schützen und Relais - eigentlich eine feine Sache...



Hallo,
genau, da kann man auch ein Schütz wechseln, ohne das die Masseverbindung für den Rest der Steuerung unterbrochen wird!
Gruß Andre


----------



## Kojote (22 August 2005)

UND:

Bei Twin-Aderendhülsen müssen die beiden Adern vor dem reinstecken
miteinander verdrillt werden :!:


----------



## volker (22 August 2005)

*blödsinn.*

das geht ohne probleme so und hält auch wenn man die vernünftig quetscht.


----------



## MatMer (23 August 2005)

Mal ne dumme Frage wie kann ich ne 2m Hutschiene kürzen. Weil das Ding zu sägen könnte ja doch länger dauern.
Nur ich muss es definitiv kürzer machen sonst krieg ich Probleme.


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne dumme Frage wie kann ich ne 2m Hutschiene kürzen. Weil das Ding zu sägen könnte ja doch länger dauern.
> Nur ich muss es definitiv kürzer machen sonst krieg ich Probleme.



Ich habe mal in einer Fa. gearbeitet die hatten eine Hutschienenstanze,
war ganz praktisch einfach außmessen und dann stanzen fertig und man
muss naher nicht die Hutschiene entgraten. (feine Sache).

cu
Josef


----------



## volker (23 August 2005)

es gibt da spezielle abscherwerkzeuge für. aber frag mich jetzt nicht von welcher firma die sind.


----------



## MatMer (23 August 2005)

Em sowas haben wir nicht und werden wir wohl für den einmaligen gebrauch auch nicht besorgen.
Ist es überhaupt einfach zu schaffen mit dem sägen wenn ich sonst keine Werkzeuge habe.


----------



## volker (23 August 2005)

tja dann wirst du wohl ums sägen nicht drumrumkommen. :wink: 
aber die schiene ist ja auch nicht aus 10mm stahl :lol:


----------



## Josef (23 August 2005)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> Em sowas haben wir nicht und werden wir wohl für den einmaligen gebrauch auch nicht besorgen.
> Ist es überhaupt einfach zu schaffen mit dem sägen wenn ich sonst keine Werkzeuge habe.



Wenns schnell gehen soll kannst du auch einen kleinenwinkelschleifer mit
dünner Trenscheibe nehmen in ca. 1 Sekunden ist die Hutschiene durchgeflext. Und entgraten kannst du auch mit der Trennscheibe.

cu
Josef


----------



## Josef (23 August 2005)

Josef schrieb:
			
		

> MatMer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber wenn du kein erfahrener Handwerker bist, mußt du auf deine Finger
höllische aufpassen und eventuell Schutzbrille aufsetzen.

cu
Josef


----------



## Kojote (23 August 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> *blödsinn.*
> 
> das geht ohne probleme so und hält auch wenn man die vernünftig quetscht.



Natürlich hält das

Aber verdrillte Leitungen sind wesentlich schneller einzustecken :wink: 

Wohl noch nie im Akkord verdrahtet.......

Aber jedem wie er es mag


----------



## ralfm (23 August 2005)

[quote="Josef...Und entgraten kannst du auch mit der Trennscheibe...[/quote]

Hallo, 
bei der Methode paß nur auf, dass Dir die Trennscheibenreste nicht um die Ohren fliegen.

Ich finde es nicht ok, einem offensichtlich Unerfahrenen derartige Tips zu geben.


----------



## old_willi (23 August 2005)

Hallo @Matmer,

deinen Einsatz und guten Willen in allen Ehren, aber so wird das nichts.
Was andere 3 1/2 Jahre lernen, das kann man sich nicht im Schnellverfahren aneignen. Wenn das Ergebnis deiner Arbeit noch sichtbar auf einem Messestand zu bewundern ist wird es der Mittelpunkt des Interesses sein.

Wenn es auch Geld kostet, gehe zu einer Firma die einen Schaltschrankbau hat und leihe dir einen erfahrenen Monteuer aus. Schaue dem auf die Finger und beim nächsten mal geht es dann schon besser.
Bedenke auch, wenn es zu einem Unfall mit deinem Werk kommt, hast du ein großes Problem. Man kann dir grobe Fahrlässigkeit vorwerfen, weil du keine Fachkraft bist und es auch noch gewerblich gemacht hast.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg, am Motivation fehlt es dir ja nicht.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Josef (23 August 2005)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, neben der Programmierung einer Messeanlage soll ich das ganze auch verdrahten. Jedoch habe ich sowas eigentlich noch nie gemacht und hätte jetzt ein paar fragen, da einiges nicht so klappt wie ich will.
> 
> Ich habe mir z.B. Twinaderendhülsen gefunden. Jetzt möchte ich 2 Adern mit 1,0mm² und möchte die in die passenden Endhülsen klemmen. Zuerst kriege ich die gar nicht rein. Das ist schon super schwierig. Wenn ich sie drin habe und sie meines erachtens auch mit der Zange festgeklemmt habe halten sie nicht wirklich.
> 
> ...




Und du solltest es glaube ich doch jemand überlassen der Erfahrener darin ist.

cu
Josef


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 August 2005)

Hallo,
zu der Sache mit dem Seitenschneider, es gibt da welche mit gebohrten Löchern das ist dann die Luxusversion zu der Seitenschneiderpfuschgeschichte  .
@ Josef: Laß dich bloß nicht beim Daimler oder anderen Firmen erwischen bei solchen Aktionen (bei Mir haben Sie damals eine Weidmüller Crimpzange beanstandet, weil nach ein paarmal hin und herbiegen der Kunststoffkragen sich gelöst hat), dann fliegst Du raus als Monteur.


----------



## knabi (23 August 2005)

Also von "Crimpen" kann ja wohl beim Zusammenpressen mittels Seitenschneider kaum die Rede sein, und das auch noch als Tip für einen Anfänger   ???

Mein Tip: Knippex 13 01 160, ist eine Spitzzange mit Abisolier- und Presskerben für 0,75, 1,5 und 2,5; sicherlich günstiger als die Kombination Crimpzange+Abisolierzange, wenn auch in der Handhabung etwas umständlicher, aber auf jeden Fall besser, als mit dem Seitenschneider 'rumzupfuschen!


----------



## old_willi (23 August 2005)

Hallo,
weil der @Matmer Anfänger ist, sollte er erst lernen wie man es richtig macht. Prutscher gibt es schon genug.

Wer Aderendhülsen mit dem Seitenschneider quetscht hat den dadurch möglichen Schaden noch nicht begriffen. Die Hülse bleibt beim Abklemmen in der Anschlussklemme hängen und die Litzendrähte zieht man heraus. Jetzt ist ein Wiederanschluss mit viel Fummelei verbunden um die Hülse heraus zu popeln oder das Gerät gleich wegschmeissen.

Für größere Querschnitte werden die Quetschzangen sehr teuer so dass einige SPEZIALISTEN darauf verzichten können. Man nehme einen Hammer und schlage die Hülze erst platt und dann wird mit einem Körner gekrimmt. Das ganze in eine Muffe und man sieht es nicht. 
Ich hoffe hiermit einigen Leuten geholfen zu haben, denen Werkzeug zu teuer ist.  
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

old_willi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Für größere Querschnitte werden die Quetschzangen sehr teuer so dass einige SPEZIALISTEN darauf verzichten können. Man nehme einen Hammer und schlage die Hülze erst platt und dann wird mit einem Körner gekrimmt. Das ganze in eine Muffe und man sieht es nicht.
> ...



Und während man da so auf dem Kabelschuh herumdängelt sollte man einen
zweiten Hammer (am besten fäustel) als unterlange nehmen.  
Und sich natürlich versichern das einem niemand zuschaut.
Und wenn man damit fertig ist kann man dann mit dem Fäustel und einem
Meißel die Hutschiene auf die Richtige länge bringen.  :roll:  :roll:  :shock: 

cu
Josef


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

old_willi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Für größere Querschnitte werden die Quetschzangen sehr teuer so dass einige SPEZIALISTEN darauf verzichten können. Man nehme einen Hammer und schlage die Hülze erst platt und dann wird mit einem Körner gekrimmt. Das ganze in eine Muffe und man sieht es nicht.
> ...



Und während man da so auf dem Kabelschuh herumdängelt sollte man einen
zweiten Hammer (am besten fäustel) als unterlange nehmen.  
Und sich natürlich versichern das einem niemand zuschaut.
Und wenn man damit fertig ist kann man dann mit dem Fäustel und einem
Meißel die Hutschiene auf die Richtige länge bringen.  :roll:  :roll:  :shock: 

cu
Josef


----------



## Unreal (23 August 2005)

Servus @matmer,


ich schließe mich mal mit meiner Meinung old willi an,
suche dir eine qualifizierte!!! Fachkraft (vielleicht jemanden im
Freundes- Bekanntenkreis), der deine Arbeit beaufsichtigt, bzw. Fehler
korrigiert und dir nützliche Tipps geben kann.

Was andere 3 1/2 Jahre lernen, das kann man sich nicht im Schnellverfahren aneignen. Wenn das Ergebnis deiner Arbeit noch sichtbar auf einem Messestand zu bewundern ist wird es der Mittelpunkt des Interesses sein.

Außerdem ist noch der Sicherheitsaspekt zu beachten:
Wenn irgendwas passieren sollte aus irgendeinem "dummen" Zufall -
wird sofort nachgehakt wer das Ganze denn gebaut hat.

@MatMer sei mir nicht böse, aber lass dir helfen

MfG Unreal


----------



## MRT (23 August 2005)

Hallo!

Nochmal zurück zur Hutschiene, mit einer Blechschere gehts auch ganz gut!


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 August 2005)

Hallo,
@ MRT: ich bin immer aufgeschloßen Neuen gegenüber :lol: ,aber verbiegst Du da nicht alles :?:


----------



## MRT (23 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ja hast recht ist eigentlich ne blöde Idee, sieht auch nicht schön aus. Wir haben in der Firma so ein eigens gerät zum Abschneiden ist dann schon entgratet, man kann auch andere Schienen schneiden und mak kann auch noch Langlöcher hineinstanzen.


----------



## knabi (23 August 2005)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne dumme Frage wie kann ich ne 2m Hutschiene kürzen. Weil das Ding zu sägen könnte ja doch länger dauern.
> Nur ich muss es definitiv kürzer machen sonst krieg ich Probleme.



tztztz.... das sehe ich ja jetzt erst. Ansprüche haben die jungen Leute... Das hätte ich mal damals zu meinem Lehrmeister sagen sollen: "Kann ich den Stahlzylinder nicht runter zu den Drehern bringen, anstatt hier mal eben 1cm mit der Feile 'runterzuschrubben?"  :lol: 

Aber mal im Ernst: Wie lange meinst Du denn, dauert ein Zuschnitt der Hutschiene mit einer Eisensäge? 20 Sekunden (mit Ein- und Ausspannen), wenn überhaupt :wink: !


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

*oh,oh*

Knabi ich wäre da vorsichtig, könnte dein nächster Aufgesetzter sein.

gruß Zonk1


----------



## MRT (23 August 2005)

Hallo!

@Knabi: Ich bin auch deiner Meinung!
Als ich im ersten Lehrjahr in der Firma angefangen haben, da mussten wir auch erstmal drei monaten feilen u.s.w. aber war trotzdem eine lustig diese Zeit.


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2005)

> Ich habe schon oft erfolgreich mit dem Seitenschneider Aderendhülsen gekrimp. Vorteil du brauchst nur ein Werkzeug den Seitenschneider. Übrigens kannst du mit dem Seitneschneider auch abisolieren.
> cu
> Josef



Is ja wohl nich Dein ernst, oder?


----------



## Josef (24 August 2005)

cu
Josef


----------



## ralfm (24 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde es sehr interessant zu lesen was hier für Meinungen vertreten sind.

Die Tips aus der "Praxis" mögen ihre Berechtigung haben, jedoch nicht einem Berufsanfänger gegenüber. Der sollte zuerst mal lernen, wie es anständig gemacht wird. Das wirkliche Lernen beginnt dann eh nach der Ausbildung. Wenns denn ein Studium ist, naja, dann schnappt er sich halt einen ausgefuchsten aus der Werkstatt.

Ich habe auch schon "gepfuscht", wenn die Maschine stand, jedoch bei nächster Gelegenheit den Pfusch behoben. Bei Neuanlagen/-maschinen muß aber von Anfang an richtig gearbeitet werden. Die Herren bei dem erwähnten Automobilisten sind ja schließlich nicht alle nur Paragraphenreiter, ein wenig Erfahrung aus dem Alltag steckt auch in deren Vorschriften. Und gerade bei einer Messemaschine wo jeder auf die Ausführung schaut gehört sich in der Herstellung den korrekten Weg zu gehen. Dazu gibt es zu viele Hersteller als das man sich Pfusch erlauben kann.


----------



## old_willi (24 August 2005)

Hallo Josef,
wenn man hier schon Ratschläge gibt, sollten sie von einem Fachmann kommen, der in einem Land arbeitet wo es für alles ein spezielles Werkzeug gibt.
Viele hier im Forum haben schon Inbetriebnahmen hinter sich in Ländern, in denen der Schraubendreher aus einer angeschliffenen Elektrode bestehen kann. Die Leute dort müssen so arbeiten.
Für eine schnelle Störungsbeseitigung ist Prutsch und Murks solange zulässig, solange dabei keine Gefahren für Personen entstehen können. Und der Murks ist innerhalb kürzester Zeit durch eine fachlich korrekte Arbeit zu ersetzen, sonst ist die nächste Störung vorprogrammiert. 

Wenn das in deinem Betrieb nicht üblich ist, so ist das kein Beispiel für eine Messeanlage. Wenn wir im Export schon nicht mit dem Preis werben können, so doch mit der Qualität.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Kojote (25 August 2005)

old_willi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das in deinem Betrieb nicht üblich ist, so ist das kein Beispiel für eine Messeanlage. Wenn wir im Export schon nicht mit dem Preis werben können, so doch mit der Qualität.
> Gruß Wilfried



Treffender kann man es nicht sagen  



Gruß

Kojote


----------

